# introducing Sophie - 27 weeks *update and pics page 6*



## katy1310

hi ladies

thank you all for your support over the last 2 scary weeks.

After i got really ill on sunday morning they decided to do an emegency c sectn and sophie mary anne was delivered at 14.44 weighing 1lb 13oz. she was exactly 27 weeks and was breathing on her own for 30 mins before gettng tired. she also cried right away, the best sound i have ever heard. 

i didn't get to see her for 24 hrs which was torture. she is doing really well so far and the staff say she is feisty!


----------



## MUMMYBEAR6

aww congrats on the birth of your lil girl.hope shes grows stronger every day & you get her home soon with you xxx


----------



## AP

congrats doll, been wondering about you! :hugs: What a tough cookie!


----------



## sherryberry79

Congratulations, and well done Sophie, what a clever girl....keep us posted!! x


----------



## grumpymoo

How lovely! Well done and congratulations on Sophie. What a star!


----------



## Bec L

Congratulations hun. What a star xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi there, and major major Congratulations :kiss:

Please, when you feel up to it, come back and keep us updated on her progress :D


----------



## Dona

Congratulation Hun on the birth of your wee superstar - Sophie. Post a picture soon xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations love. I'm the mum of a 24 weeker who is now a happy, healthy 5yr old, so I'm certain your little one will do brilliantly. Breathing on her own for 30mins is a really good sign bless her. Is she ventilated or on cpap now?

Get in touch if you need anything - I've been there and know how tough it can be in those early weeks x


----------



## TwoBumps

Congratulations and hello Sophie!

When you get 5 minutes post a picture and let us know how she is getting on x


----------



## hypnorm

Well done to you both! I know you are so happy she is here safe after your 2 weeks of hell. Wishing you both a speedy recovery.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow..............Congratulations to you and little Sophie xxxxx
So glad to hear that you are BOTH doing so well xxx


----------



## littlepne

Congratulations!


----------



## alibaba24

congratulations on your little fiesty bubs love her name xxx


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

This is amazing - congratulations to you xxxx She sounds great xxxx


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations on Sophie! 
xx


----------



## Blah11

Congrats on your princess :hugs: Sounds like shes a strong little thing! Cant wait to see pics, keep us updated when you can X


----------



## PurpleHaze

Congratulations and welcome to Sophie! She's got such a lovely name! I'm glad everything's going well. xx


----------



## emski803

Im so glad your both ok .... cant believe you where due same time as me and you have her already :O xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Adela Quested

Congratulations and wishing you both very good health!

:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Congratulations xxx


----------



## embojet

COngratulations! Cant wait to hear all about her progress x


----------



## JadeyB

Congratulations honey - glad little Sophie is doing well.

xx


----------



## katy1310

thank you for all your replies. sophie is doing great and went onto breast milk every 3 hrs last night. daily pics here:

www.babylink.info/edinburgh
go to baby diary
username sophiebaxter
passwrd sophie


----------



## emski803

awww Katy shes so tiny and adorable.... love to you all xx


----------



## AP

awww shes a stunner shes looking good!

i love babylink, we were sharing a few weeks ago. feel free to see alexs pics

username: alexsmall
password:button


----------



## CazH

Hello Sophie welcome to the world, now you be a good girl for mummy and grow big and strong and get home asap.

Glad you are both well her photies are so sweet, I am a mum of a 27 weeker too he is now 15mths and doing fine, If you need a chat dont hesitate to contact me.

Take care xx:hugs:


----------



## ames_x

katy1310 said:


> thank you for all your replies. sophie is doing great and went onto breast milk every 3 hrs last night. daily pics here:
> 
> www.babylink.info/edinburgh
> go to baby diary
> username sophiebaxter
> passwrd sophie

Congratulations hun! Thats great news, well done Sophie! :hugs: x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Oh sweetheart she is absolutely stunning :cloud9:

Massive hugs for u both :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dona

sb22 said:


> awww shes a stunner shes looking good!
> 
> i love babylink, we were sharing a few weeks ago. feel free to see alexs pics
> 
> username: alexsmall
> password:button

katy she is just devine xx

here's archies babylink. He too was born at exactly 27 weeks. 

gordona
idaho


----------



## britt1986

She is adorable. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

Katy shes gorgeous x


----------



## lili24

Oh she is beautiful Katy! Xxx


----------



## grumpymoo

She is beautiful!


----------



## **angel**

wow so tiny and gorgeous... congratulations xx


----------



## Abbiekye

Congratulations hun, well done!


----------



## bumpsmum

congratulations on baby Sophie she is just dreamy :cloud9: sorry I have not been around lately to offer you any support over the last few scary weeks im sure everyone has made you feel very welcome. Any advice or support I can give just shout :hugs: xx


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations, she's gorgeous!!!! xxxx


----------



## Adela Quested

Oh, she's beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing the pics 

How are you feeling now? Hopefully you're doing better.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Congrats hun - she is beautiful x Grow strong little lady x


----------



## premmiemum123

Congratulations baby sophie, gorgeous...x


----------



## Foogirl

Awww, she's gorgeous.

How you doing?


----------



## lewiepud08

aww she is gorgeuos congratulations hun!!! what a little star! hope you are well xxx

love Jen xxxx


----------



## Anna Barry

Congratulations on the birth of your little one, i am the Mum of a 25 weeker, she is now home and doing really well, just message me if you need to.xxx:hugs:


----------



## angelstardust

Aw girls, first day in a week I have put make up on and you all have me bawling at your lovely diaries! I love how they start off naked and then they get to wear a nappy, then clothes, then the can be wrapped up in blankets. It really just shows how well they do, well done all of you! 

And Sophie is lovely, Katey, hope you both feel better soon!


----------



## KandG82

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## popp

she so lovely xxxxx


----------



## clairec81

Congratulations to you all! She's absolutely beautiful and it sounds like she's doing really well. Take care and keep us posted x


----------



## lou1979

so so cute!!! congrats xxxx


----------



## xpatchx

Just popped over from 3rd Tri. Saw the June thread and thought OMG someone's had their baby! Had to come check her out! She's stunning! Loving the diary. She's a real beaut =) x


----------



## katy1310

Thank you for all your lovely replies :) 

Sophie is now 5 and a half weeks old and doing really really well. She was 2lb 14 when she was weighed last weekend and has definitely got plumper since then. I was allowed cuddles today - it's just the second time I've held her so it was extra special.

She looks like a different baby now when we look back at the first photos! I did a blog of my pregnancy and I'm keeping it going now that Sophie is here if anyone wants to keep track of her progress: www.theyearofbabyb.blogspot.com
 



Attached Files:







photo23.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 47









photo24.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 47









photo12.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 59









photo7.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 33


----------



## futuremommy91

She's just lovely hun- and she sounds like she's doing so,so well!


----------



## ProudMum

she definitely looks alot bigger


----------



## rachm

I'm so pleased for you that she is doing so well.

Congratulations

xxx


----------



## aliss

Hi Katy

I'm not a preemie mom but my little boy has (had) a similar due date to your little Sophie. I love seeing the pictures of her and watching her grow - I have to admit I was in tears the first time I saw her pictures at only 27 weeks. How frightening that must have been. She's getting right chunky now!! How wonderful.

June moms love to watch her grow!


----------



## Heavenx

Such a beautiful precious little fighter :) My daughter's name is Sophia Mary Anne :)


----------



## lou1979

she is stunning!!!!!!! congrats x


----------



## divadexie

It was good meeting you :) Will text and try and sort out some catching up.
Lovely pictures especialy the one of cuddles, I can't wait to be able to give Anna cuddles


----------



## emmajayne

katy1310 said:


> Thank you for all your lovely replies :)
> 
> Sophie is now 5 and a half weeks old and doing really really well. She was 2lb 14 when she was weighed last weekend and has definitely got plumper since then. I was allowed cuddles today - it's just the second time I've held her so it was extra special.
> 
> She looks like a different baby now when we look back at the first photos! I did a blog of my pregnancy and I'm keeping it going now that Sophie is here if anyone wants to keep track of her progress: www.theyearofbabyb.blogspot.com

I have just read you blog. Sophie is amazing :flower: I will keep checking. lovely idea doing blog. xxx


----------



## tashalina

I have just read your blog too, sophie is amazing, and so are you!!! I really admire how well you are doing, and still finding the time to keep us updated too lol...I am so pleased that sophie is doing so good...she is soooo beautiful. xxx


----------

